# If You're Using One of These Popular Fertilizers, Stop Now, New Study Says



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Interesting article.

https://bestlifeonline.com/harmful-fertilizers-news/


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm switching from GreenTRX to something else because of these chemicals. I didn't know they existed until just recently, but I'm concerned after reading about them. It's disappointing because I thought GreenTRX was an awesome fertilizer.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Yep I'm done with the Milo. Yard Mastery, Scream Green, Purely Organic are part of my fertilizer choices moving forward.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Ain't no way I'd put that crap on my lawn. Been saying it for years. Precipitate from everything that gets flushed down people's toilets and drains can't be good.


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

I wouldn't use (and haven't) Milorganite-type fert for edible crops, but I'm less bothered using it for turf that just gets looked at and occasionally walked on.

(That being said, commercial food crops do get sprayed with sewage sludge, which is probably the bigger concern here. I believe roughly half the states allow alkaline hydrolysis of deceased people and pets, so the metal from grandma's pacemaker and who knows what other fun stuff ends up in the sewers)


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I have no problem using milorganite on my lawn. I did so today, in fact.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I can understand the concern for food crops. I'll probably stop using the biosolid ferts (i have access to OceanGro) in the vegetable garden. 
did anyone find info that is specific to use in lawn (assuming we are not eating grass). also, what about impact on well water?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Trusted source is the Sierra Club? Give me a break.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I wonder what's in the Bio-Nite from Yard Mastery. Makes me wonder. My packages should arrive on Friday. Definitely putting down the 0-0-48 SOP and another application of Mag-I-Cal Alk…


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

****(Only for information awareness purposes)No judgement cast For/Against****

Apparently the EPA is currently looking into this and expected results some time next year

https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/2021-02/documents/biosolids-pfoa-pfos-meeting-summary-nov-2020.pdf

Next Steps
• Problem Formulation meetings completed December 2020; draft document expected Spring
2021.
• Science Advisory Board review of modeling approach expected to begin in 2021.
• Estimated completion of the risk assessment in 2022 for internal review, followed by public
comment.
• If EPA determines that PFOA or PFOS in biosolids may adversely affect public health or the
environment, risk managers will consider options for numerical limitations and best
management practices for these compounds.
• If regulatory limits are advised, they will go through a standard regulatory process including peer
review, inter-Agency and OMB review as well as public comment.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Biochemist here. PFAS, PFOA, PFOS, GenX etc are Present in just about everything, from drinking water to things you use in your house (Ever used 3M Scotchguard on carpet? New carpet that has anti-staining material? It's probably GenX)

I'm willing to bet that all organic ferts have them in it.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

If you're going to go organic...use Down To Earth products. My garden explodes using this stuff. Expensive but well sourced and 100% organic.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

tneicna said:


> Biochemist here. PFAS, PFOA, PFOS, GenX etc are Present in just about everything, from drinking water to things you use in your house (Ever used 3M Scotchguard on carpet? New carpet that has anti-staining material? It's probably GenX)
> 
> I'm willing to bet that all organic ferts have them in it.


+1

There is other stuff in Milo that could be worst, like lead, arsenic, and any industrial waste that makes it into the sewer. Of course, most are in trace amount just like your drinking water.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

If youre worried about Milo in your yard, then cut out all plastics in your kitchen. Cups, spatulas, etc. Youre digesting that stuff.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

tneicna said:


> Biochemist here. PFAS, PFOA, PFOS, GenX etc are Present in just about everything, from drinking water to things you use in your house (Ever used 3M Scotchguard on carpet? New carpet that has anti-staining material? It's probably GenX)
> 
> I'm willing to bet that all organic ferts have them in it.


Watch out for the DHMO (dihydrogen monoxide) too - it's also in drinking water. Inhalation of DHMO has proven fatal in many cases. When it produces observable vapor at atmospheric pressure, contact has induced blistering of the skin. The EPA is working on reduction of excessive side-fumbling with dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Tide said:


> I'm switching from GreenTRX to something else because of these chemicals. I didn't know they existed until just recently, but I'm concerned after reading about them. It's disappointing because I thought GreenTRX was an awesome fertilizer.


@Tide Curious why you brought up GreenTRX when it wasn't listed in the article. How do you know what is in GreenTRX and the levels compared to the others?


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> Tide said:
> 
> 
> > I'm switching from GreenTRX to something else because of these chemicals. I didn't know they existed until just recently, but I'm concerned after reading about them. It's disappointing because I thought GreenTRX was an awesome fertilizer.
> ...


I don't know the levels of these chemicals in GreenTRX, but since it contains biosolids, I'm concerned that it is also subject to the same issues. It might be safe to use in the long run, but I would like to see more research on those chemicals as well as biosolids before continuing to use it.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Delmarva Keith said:


> tneicna said:
> 
> 
> > Biochemist here. PFAS, PFOA, PFOS, GenX etc are Present in just about everything, from drinking water to things you use in your house (Ever used 3M Scotchguard on carpet? New carpet that has anti-staining material? It's probably GenX)
> ...


Reminds me of this website from the 1990s which was shared widely on Newsgroups and College Campuses:

https://web.archive.org/web/19961031232918/http://media.circus.com/~no_dhmo/


----------

